# Rebooted/Remade games for the future.



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

Since a lot of old games are getting new and better looking sequels or remakes lately (i.e. Mortal Kombat, Duke Nukem)

What games, that havent already been remade, do you think should be remade with today's graphics, and/or made a sequel of.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 4, 2011)

Obviously, NOT Sonic.
Wolfenstein.

MS-DOS as well, but thats an OS.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 4, 2011)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time would be a game I'd like to see with updated graphics.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 4, 2011)

Werewolf: The Last Warrior seemed like a good candidate for a modernized God of War style gibfest, at least in my head.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

Half life 1 =P it would be awesome with Graphics like Crysis 2 :O


----------



## Flatline (Apr 5, 2011)

System Shock 2.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 5, 2011)

Twisted Metal 2, The game was so fun. I would love to play a version with more characters and upgrades. Also having animated cutscenes instead of that slideshow style would be nice.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 5, 2011)

Vukasin said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time would be a game I'd like to see with updated graphics.


 
I thought they were doing that already :V


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with Twisted Metal 2, I agree it would be freaking awesome to recreate that. Even though they are making a new Twisted Metal, a remake of that one would be even more awesome.

I'm sure I'm going to get a bit of heck about this but I think they should redo Final Fantasy 7, 8, and 9 as well.

All three of those games were amazing and need an updated look from the blocky and spikey graphics they had. Its been 14 years since 7 was released so I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Half life 1 =P it would be awesome with Graphics like Crysis 2 :O


 They were making half life source, not sure what happened to it though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2011)

Herzog Zwei.


----------



## BRN (Apr 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They were making half life source, not sure what happened to it though.


 
You're saying this about VALVE?

Personally I'd love to see System Shock up'd.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They were making half life source, not sure what happened to it though.


 
You mean apart from it being available on Steam for years? I played through it not 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 5, 2011)

I think Dino Crisis would be a good candidate. Also, an updated version of Bad Dudes would be pretty cool - still 2D but with more detailed graphics and better animations, at least as a download. Altered Beast is another game whose original concept needs an update, though I don't know if I'd rather see it stay 2D or be a GoW style game. Also, since the first Silent Hill was "reimagined" I don't see any reason for the second and third games not to get similar treatment but in a style closer to that of the originals. Maybe Downpour's success (or failure) will inspire Konami to go back to the franchise's roots.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 5, 2011)

Road Rash.
Would definitely be interesting to see this game updated and modernized.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They were making half life source, not sure what happened to it though.



Half life Source is HD remake.. i want to see Half life with new Graphics, completely new Engine and stuff like that. Half life source was a fail  to me.. the only difference is that the textures of the sea is a bit better ><. Black mesa is a MOD that brings Half life 1 in Half life 2 Engine though which is awesome!



Miles Snowpaw said:


> System Shock 2.


 
oh that would be awesome! idd!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I think Dino Crisis would be a good candidate.


 
Aye, it'd be nice to see this one re-done a-la Resident Evil 4. It'd also be nice to see Resident Evil 2 (amongst others) given a "rebirth" like they did for RE1. Also, it'd be nice if they took RE: Outbreak and took the two games there, put them together and worked to make them _right._


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 5, 2011)

I kinda want a remake of Parasite Eve... The concept behind it was epic and the gorillas from the CPZ still give me nightmares.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been dying for a new Double Dragon for some time now. It isn't right how that series died under the combined awfulness of a mediocre cartoon, terrible fifth game (that was based on said cheesy cartoon), and unspeakably terrible movie. If it's going to end, it should end on a good note. 

I also second a new Dino Crisis. That last game was just awful, and you'd think it wouldn't be hard to make a decent survival-horror game with dinosaurs. It almost seems like a no-brainer.

Lastly, Snatcher... Please?? If not, I'd settle for a new Rise of the Dragon.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Aye, it'd be nice to see this one re-done a-la Resident Evil 4. It'd also be nice to see Resident Evil 2 (amongst others) given a "rebirth" like they did for RE1. Also, it'd be nice if they took RE: Outbreak and took the two games there, put them together and worked to make them _right._


 
Well, maybe something like Cold Fear where it's basically RE 4 combat, but traditional survivor horror camera use and level design. As for RE's 2, 3 and Outbreak, Capcom has another Resident Evil coming out called Operation Raccoon City or something that's set in that timeframe and is basically Umbrella's Mercs vs the special forces, but it's being done by different developers. Still, it could turn out to be a nice blast from the past and a deperature all at the same time. It's a shame the Outbreak games were made in the PS2 era because on PS3, all other things being equal, it would've worked so much better and would've truly gone down as a must-have RE title/competitor to games like L4D instead of just a game that's good for what it is.



Fenrari said:


> I kinda want a remake of Parasite Eve... The concept behind it was epic and the gorillas from the CPZ still give me nightmares.


 
Ditto. Although I've never been able to decide if I like the first or second game more. I think they should try to go for a best of both worlds approach with 2's sense of scale and gameplay and the original's story/setting. They could do so much more with the New York setting now, like having loads of scripted and random encounters with normal citizens, cops and animals and it'd _always_ be a pretty tense experience if you never knew if someone was going to be friendly or turn into a monster.



			
				StriderAuerion said:
			
		

> I've been dying for a new Double Dragon for some time now. It isn't right how that series died under the combined awfulness of a mediocre cartoon, terrible fifth game (that was based on said cheesy cartoon), and unspeakably terrible movie. If it's going to end, it should end on a good note.



Wasn't the original given an updated remake/port on GBA? Though I guess that's not really the same thing. But yeah, the series matured so much with II and III (at least on the NES), it's a shame the series proper pretty much ended there unless you count Battletoads & Double Dragon, which was pretty damn good and Super Double Dragon which wasn't exactly bad but felt more like a Streets of Rage than a Double Dragon. Basically they'd progressively made the games darker and tougher, and on the NES they'd probably done about as much as they could do but that 16-bit leap to an even more dystopian, lawless world never happened, and it was so frustrating to see it being done pretty successfully in other games but with more generic characters and nonexistent stories whereas Double Dragon has actually built up a pretty stable cannon with the Shadow Warriors and all that. Supposedly there's some fan-made games that make a pretty respectable attempt to pick up where that left off though.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 5, 2011)

fuck


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2011)

Street Fighter EX series
DarkStalkers  series
Rival Schools series
Breath of Fire series
Strider series


Wolf-Bone said:


> fuck


 Ass


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 5, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I thought they were doing that already :V



For the 3DS, yeah. I don't think it's coming out on anything else though... Nothing that I know of at least.

I would be nice to see LoZ with more realistic graphics.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 5, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> DarkStalkers  series



I still have dreams about it happening...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2011)

Vukasin said:


> For the 3DS, yeah. I don't think it's coming out on anything else though... Nothing that I know of at least.
> 
> I would be nice to see LoZ with more realistic graphics.


 
Ever heard of Twilight Princess?


----------



## Zydala (Apr 5, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I'm sure I'm going to get a bit of heck about this but I think they should redo Final Fantasy 7, 8, and 9 as well.
> 
> All three of those games were amazing and need an updated look from the blocky and spikey graphics they had. Its been 14 years since 7 was released so I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to do.


 
There have been people at Squeenix who've said they're interested in the project. The only trouble is, with the projects they have now, how much they'd like to redo, and the size of the team they'd need, apparently they don't have the resources or time right now.

http://kotaku.com/#!5497116/ffxiii-director-wants-to-remake-final-fantasy-vii
http://kotaku.com/#!5551606/how-long-would-a-final-fantasy-vii-remake-take


OT: The first two Suikodens but fat chance of that I think :V
ooh ooh and Survival Kids on the gameboy... but not lost in blue that game was terrible


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 5, 2011)

Brutal Paws Of Fury had a realistic hit detection system. And good control. It was a cartoony 2-D Virtua Fighter.
THAT.
NEEDS.
A.
SEQUEL OR REMAKE.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 5, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Road Rash.
> Would definitely be interesting to see this game updated and modernized.


This X 1,000,000

Fighting on motorcycles, who can honestly say that doesn't sound awesome?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 5, 2011)

Deah Race, wait,
that's Grand Theft Auto.
Never mind.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2011)

Earthbound


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 5, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Earthbound


 
Japan got one.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Japan got one.


 
With today's graphics? Dammit, Japan >:C


----------



## Zydala (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Japan got one.


 
if you're talking about the gba one it's just a port - the sound sucks on it too


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I still have dreams about it happening...


 It's coming, Or that's what Ono keeps saying.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 8, 2011)

StriderAuerion said:


> I've been dying for a new Double Dragon for some time now. It isn't right how that series died under the combined awfulness of a mediocre cartoon, terrible fifth game (that was based on said cheesy cartoon), and unspeakably terrible movie. If it's going to end, it should end on a good note.


 
You haven't ever played Double Dragon Advance, have you? It's basically the first game with a couple of extra levels, more moves, and better graphics, but it's still pretty awesome. I'd personally agree with you, though. Keep it 2D, but tone up the grittiness, I'd say.

Personally, I'd want a new Ristar, Sega's pretty much ever forgotten it'd existed. Of course, I'd be hesitant to let Sega do it, so if it were up to me, WayForward would do it. If you've ever played Shantae, you'd know they're amazing at 2D stuff like that.

A new Toejam & Earl would be nice on the 3DS or something, too. And no, that third one on the XBOX doesn't count.

Waffles: They put Brain Dead 13 and a few other FMV games on the iPhone. I know that probably doesn't count to you, but still.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

This sounds weird, but some of those CD games like Dragon's Lair and Braindead 13 need to be put on the 3DS or something. That would be EPIC.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 8, 2011)

I just thought about this but they should definitely recreate Primal Rage. That game was so awesome back in the day. It played a lot like Mortal Kombat but with dinosaurs and Giant Ape monsters. I think that would be amazing if they were to redo it with today's graphics and gameplay concepts. The right company would have to pick it up though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> recreate Primal Rage.





Maraxk Montale said:


> It played a lot like Mortal Kombat but with dinosaurs and Giant Ape monsters.


Yeah, It'll bomb pretty hard.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, It'll bomb pretty hard.


I liked how your worshipers sacrificed themselves to you before the final battle and all fighters you performed fatalities on come back as ghosts with half their life already gone.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 8, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I liked how your worshipers sacrificed themselves to you before the final battle and all fighters you performed fatalities on come back as ghosts with half their life already gone.



For its time it was an amazing game. I ranked it right up at the top of my list when my older brother and I got it for the first time. Even had quite a few of the action figures. Ended up losing like have of small pieces that went with them though.


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 8, 2011)

Syphon Filter 2 and 3 should definately be remade. they were really good and I still play them when i feel nostalgic.

Also, Army men: Land, Sea, Air.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Since a lot of old games are getting new and better looking sequels or remakes lately (i.e. Mortal Kombat, Duke Nukem)
> 
> What games, that havent already been remade, do you think should be remade with today's graphics, and/or made a sequel of.


 
Doom 1 and 2.

And this time, don't try to thicken the plot.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Doom 1 and 2.
> 
> And this time, don't try to thicken the plot.


The "this" button is broken.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> For its time it was an amazing game. I ranked it right up at the top of my list when my older brother and I got it for the first time. Even had quite a few of the action figures. Ended up losing like have of small pieces that went with them though.


 By saying "it plays like Mortal Kombat" is not a great description.

Mortal Kombat has Clunky gameplay, Cheesing, Excessive gore .etc


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 10, 2011)

Remake News:

There is a Duke Nukem 3D remake being developed along side Duke Nukem Forever.
Mega Man Universe has been cancelled.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Mega Man Universe has been cancelled.


 Old.

And it's not even a remake of anything.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2011)

Half Life 2: Episode 3.
That one was really renewelled from the past.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2011)

Vukasin said:


> For the 3DS, yeah. I don't think it's coming out on* anything else *though... Nothing that I know of at least.


 Why?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 13, 2011)

Waffles said:


> This sounds weird, but some of those CD games like Dragon's Lair and Braindead 13 need to be put on the 3DS or something. That would be EPIC.


 
The latter is actually available for smart phones now isn't it?


----------



## cad (Apr 13, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Doom 1 and 2.
> 
> And this time, don't try to thicken the plot.


 As much as I would like to see this, just how would one be able to recreate the combat that makes Doom so unique?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 13, 2011)

Especially since you don't need to go that far to find it? 

I'd rather see Loom rebooted and finished. :<


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll probably catch flak for this as well, but what about a Starfox 64 remake? And yes I know Starfox Assault was pretty much another StarFox 64 game but still. Remake it with better graphics. Keep the same story except with a few little tweaks here and there, change up the way to be able to go the better routes. ACTUALLY BE ABLE TO SAVE YOUR PLACE each time instead of dying and having to start ALLLLLL over again.

None of this running around on foot bullshit. Just you in either an Arwing, Landmaster, and the Blue Marine. Heck even better if they added a few more of each levels as well. Like more water levels and more land levels just to make it interesting, maybe add a two player co-op story mode and competitive scoring. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 22, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I'll probably catch flak for this as well, but what about a Starfox 64 remake? And yes I know Starfox Assault was pretty much another StarFox 64 game but still. Remake it with better graphics. Keep the same story except with a few little tweaks here and there, change up the way to be able to go the better routes. ACTUALLY BE ABLE TO SAVE YOUR PLACE each time instead of dying and having to start ALLLLLL over again.
> 
> None of this running around on foot bullshit. Just you in either an Arwing, Landmaster, and the Blue Marine. Heck even better if they added a few more of each levels as well. Like more water levels and more land levels just to make it interesting, maybe add a two player co-op story mode and competitive scoring.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


 
Star Fox 64 3D, it's for the 3DS.


----------



## RockTheFur (Apr 23, 2011)

The original Resident Evil 1-3 games? Fuck 4 and 5, THEY WERE BULLSHIT!


----------



## cad (Apr 23, 2011)

Already exists remakes of them for the Gamecube.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 23, 2011)

one notes that dead space is pretty fucking damn close to a MODERN take on system shock. sure you aren't a cyborg for once but who cares?

my thoughts:
-interstate 76 remake to blast twisted metal out of the water AGAIN in terms of awesomeness, it likely wont win in the sales war again.
-xcom ufo defence, and NOT a fucking remake that is either a: a shooter(like the piece of shit coming out) or b: a fighter pilot game. 


i had another dream remake but bethesda SHAT all over it when they made that pile of fecal matter they called fallout 3. they only partially redeemed themselves when they allowed some of the original fallout team members produce fallout: new vegas which had the setting and plot originally intended for fallout 3 back when black isle was still alive. 

still, because of products like fallout 3, and the call of duty series i have absolutely no faith in the gaming market these days.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I'll probably catch flak for this as well, but what about a Starfox 64 remake? And yes I know Starfox Assault was pretty much another StarFox 64 game but still. Remake it with better graphics. Keep the same story except with a few little tweaks here and there, change up the way to be able to go the better routes. ACTUALLY BE ABLE TO SAVE YOUR PLACE each time instead of dying and having to start ALLLLLL over again.
> .


 
You died on that game?


----------



## Flatline (Apr 23, 2011)

ceacar99 said:


> one notes that dead space is pretty fucking damn close to a MODERN take on system shock. sure you aren't a cyborg for once but who cares?



It's similar to SS2. 
Except it's not scary.
The music isn't as good.
And (as far as I know) it doesn't have a badass AI.


----------



## BlueEevee (Apr 23, 2011)

Jet Set Radio and Metal Gear 1 & 2 need a remake for this generation of systems


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2011)

A face lift for Power Stones 1 & 2 with online play would be nice.


----------



## MrChriddof (Apr 24, 2011)

System Shock 2. With the game's ending, there BETTER be a sequel soon, or heads will roll.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 25, 2011)

Legend of the Dragoon.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 25, 2011)

The Might and magic series.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 25, 2011)

System Shock 2, and Zombies Ate My Neighbors.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2011)

Surgat said:


> System Shock 2, and Zombies Ate My Neighbors.


 ZAMN would be fucking AWESOME!!! =D


OH GOD THE MUSIC'S STUCK IN MY HEAD AGAIN!!! D:


----------

